# Aktienkurs in Webseite integrieren



## PeteProgram (22. Juni 2005)

Ich würde gerne den aktuellen Kurs einer bestimmten Aktie in eine Internetseite integrieren. Der Service sollte kostenlos sein. Ich hab grundsätzlich keine Ahnung ob das mit Flash oder Javascript o.ä. realisiert werden muss. Wenn jemand irgendwas dazu weiss: ...dann schreib mal.


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juni 2005)

Am besten realisierst du das mit einer serverseitigen Lösung. Damit sind die Informationen besser zugänglich.


----------



## PeteProgram (22. Juni 2005)

Kannst Du genauer werden - Webservice?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juni 2005)

Nein, mit einer serverseitigen Lösung meine ich eher ein serverseitiges Skript, welches die Informationen sammelt – ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Aktienkurse nicht selbst einträgst – und anschließend ausgibt.


----------



## PeteProgram (22. Juni 2005)

Nein alles was ich weiss ist die WKN (WertpapierKennNummer), ich hab noch nicht mal rausbekommen, wo ich die Information über den Kurs herbekommen. Bei meiner Suche bin ich bis jetzt immer nur wieder über den Begriff Webservice gestoßen. Das scheint mir aber mit erstmal mit Kosten und einen (auf Unerfahrenheit basierenden) riesigen Programmier-Einarbeitungsaufwand verbunden zu sein. Zusätzlich müssen dafür extra Server bzw. APIs installiert werden...


----------



## matdacat (22. Juni 2005)

Wenn du die Kurse nicht selbst eingeben willst, kommst du an einer serverseitigen Lösung nicht vorbei. Die Technik richtet sich danach, wie du zu den gewünschten Informationen kommen kannst:

via Webservice
Auslesen der Daten von einer anderen Seite ('Screen Scraping')
Auslesen einer Datenbank
etc.


----------



## PeteProgram (22. Juni 2005)

Wie sieht es rechtlich mit 'Screen Scraping' aus ?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juni 2005)

Wenn du die Quelle der Daten angibst, sehe ich keine rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten, dann ist es so etwas wie ein Zitat.


----------



## PeteProgram (22. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antworten


----------

